

Finding a Person of Interest in pi - barakstout
http://deadendmath.com/finding-a-person-of-interest-in-pi/

======
ctdonath
Details escape me, but IIRC there's a 50/50 chance of finding any given ~300
digit (bits?) sequence in π computed to the same number of digits as there are
particles in the universe.

Every string is in π, but you're not going to find _Hamlet_ in there any time
soon.

~~~
obitus
I think what your remember went something like this:

"if every particle in the universe was used to encode a digit of pi, there
would be a 50% chance of finding an arbitrary 300 digit number therein"

I can infer this means you think its highly improbable that pi contains every
number, let alone Hamlet.

If your convert "Hamlet" into binary we get this sequence of numbers:

01001000 01100001 01101101 01101100 01100101 01110100 00001101 00001010

You could test yourself to see if these set of numbers combined exist in pi.
Although I think you will have a higher chance if you convert into the Ascii
decimal values: 72 97 109 108 101 116 13 10

